# Loving it!



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

I started out with a Roubaix 54cm, but when I went back for my comprehensive fit they said I needed thed 56cm!  So they started over and fit me to the 56 and I am very happy with it. Knocked out 25 miles on it's maiden voyage and I was very comfortable. :thumbsup:

I think I'm going to swap out the rear cog though. It's a SRAM Apex 11-32 or whatever and Texas is FLAT where I am and I am finding the gaps between the gears to be pretty big. Maybe I'll try a 11-28. :idea:


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats and that's a heck of a bike!


----------



## mikekam (Feb 6, 2010)

nice bike...love the color


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm digging it so far!


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice! That is the next bike on my list to get. Picked up a Tarmac SL3 and LOVE it......and suspect i will love the roubaix just as much. Great color also!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Gotta give your LBS a :thumbsup: for correcting their initial sizing error. 

I agree with you on the rear gearing spread. Even in my hilly terrain, I prefer tighter ratios.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> *Gotta give your LBS a :thumbsup: for correcting their initial sizing error. *
> 
> I agree with you on the rear gearing spread. Even in my hilly terrain, I prefer tighter ratios.


Yes. For once I don't feel like I've been bent over by the man :thumbsup:

They also have great prices on everything honestly, which suprises me. I checked PBK on some prices and they were the same or lower and then he gave me a 10% discount at the register. I like my LBS!


----------



## BikerFan (Aug 16, 2011)

Great bike!


----------



## chipkost (Jul 28, 2011)

Love your bike. How about this Texas heat?


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

11-28 on flats too much ,I use a 11-21 here in philly ,u have a small ring for anything with hills ,I hardly ever use the small ring mostly 53-17,18,16 all the time


----------



## erik9108 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice bike! Try a 12-23 on for size. It's perfect for the flat roads of South Florida. Just take note of which cogs you could do without and pick a cassette from there.


----------



## Shadrijm (Mar 19, 2011)

Congrats!!!!! I have the exact same bike color/size........I love mine too!


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

*Nice*

Hey, Nice ride & Good Luck with it. I like the white and black.
I use a 12-28 in the Hudson Valley of New York. We have a mix of riding conditions. A closer ratio helps me in the pace line.
=


----------



## mjhawk1 (Aug 4, 2011)

I love the old Hardbody in the background. I had a red 1995!!!


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

Maybe even go for a 12-27, just in case you go on a ride with a Cat 5 hill or two.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

chipkost said:


> Love your bike. How about this Texas heat?


Man, training in 100 degree weather sucked. I just finished my first 150 mile ride. I did the Bike Around the Bay October 8th & 9th. The second day it rained cats and dogs!! Very happy I stuck it out though and finished. :thumbsup:



mjhawk1 said:


> I love the old Hardbody in the background. I had a red 1995!!!


Thanks  My Dad bought it new and I just got done restoring it. It's a 1992 that I updated with the 1994+ hood & grill and the 1996-1997 front bumper. It's only got 94,000 miles on it, so it's got tons of life left and I just couldn't let it die. 



erik9108 said:


> Nice bike! Try a 12-23 on for size. It's perfect for the flat roads of South Florida. Just take note of which cogs you could do without and pick a cassette from there.


I'm still running the stock gearing, I never changed it. I'm still finding it a bit too spread out. Is it too late to change it? I have probably 300 miles on the bike thus far.


----------



## erik9108 (Jun 1, 2008)

If you have the Shimano group, you're probably running an 11-28 cassette. It's got some big gaps between the gears.

Think about switching to a 12-23 or a 12-25 (if you think you'll need the 25 cog for easier pedaling). With only 300 miles on the bike, you can still change the cassette without a problem.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

erik9108 said:


> If you have the Shimano group, you're probably running an 11-28 cassette. It's got some big gaps between the gears.
> 
> Think about switching to a 12-23 or a 12-25 (if you think you'll need the 25 cog for easier pedaling). With only 300 miles on the bike, you can still change the cassette without a problem.


I'm running SRAM Apex group :thumbsup:


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

did you consider secteur? if so, what were the key reasons you decided to go with roubaix? thx


----------

